# 18 watt UV light for 60 gallon?



## leolucido (May 23, 2008)

So I backed out on this deal from a vendor on Ebay selling the green killing machine and out of desperation bought an Amilair 18 watt UV light instead. I know you're all probably thinking I should've bought a Coralife or some other brand(I have a 2nd baby popping out this week, thus the budget issues)

Amilair's specs said the 9-11 watts were good up to 50 gallons and the 18 watts were good for 75 gallons. NO reccomendations for 60 gallons. Is 18 watts to high for my tank? Will it fry my tank and all the fish in it? I'm going to run it inline with an Eheim Pro ll? 

I looked at other brands and everyone had different reccomendations some said 5,7,9, 11 and 18. 

I understand there's more to it such as turnover rate, quartz sleeve, uv light casing parameters, etc but I would really appreciate if the responses were a simple no you're silly/an idiot or 18 watts will do answer.

thanks for all the help, you guys rock!


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

18 watt is should be fine. You do know it only kills algae that runs through it, so anything ing that doesn't run through your filter is safe. The 18watt will allow you to have good turnover and still have enough exposure time to kill green water. If you purchased a 9watt for example your turnover would have to be less for it to be effective.


----------



## leolucido (May 23, 2008)

houseofcards said:


> 18 watt is should be fine. You do know it only kills algae that runs through it, so anything ing that doesn't run through your filter is safe. The 18watt will allow you to have good turnover and still have enough exposure time to kill green water. If you purchased a 9watt for example your turnover would have to be less for it to be effective.


Thanks, that's all I needed to know. I'll let the vendor know I'm keeping the unit.

My MO for the purchase was to really avoid ICH spreading throughout the tank when I add new fish.


----------



## ray-the-pilot (May 14, 2008)

leolucido said:


> Thanks, that's all I needed to know. I'll let the vendor know I'm keeping the unit.
> 
> My MO for the purchase was to really avoid ICH spreading throughout the tank when I add new fish.


I don't think that a UV filter will be very effective against Ich; since the parasite has its development stage in the substrate of the tank where it is impervious to the UV.


----------



## leolucido (May 23, 2008)

ray-the-pilot said:


> I don't think that a UV filter will be very effective against Ich; since the parasite has its development stage in the substrate of the tank where it is impervious to the UV.


true, but won't it stop the parasite from reaching the substrate if I ever buy new fish that was sick? Since the sick fish will start releasing the parasites that will fall towards the substrate and my water's turnover from the filtee will start catching them and finally going through the uv light?


----------



## ray-the-pilot (May 14, 2008)

leolucido said:


> true, but won't it stop the parasite from reaching the substrate if I ever buy new fish that was sick? Since the sick fish will start releasing the parasites that will fall towards the substrate and my water's turnover from the filtee will start catching them and finally going through the uv light?


I'm sure that the UV will help. I'm just not certain that it will cure any Ich problem. Maybe some one else has experience with curing Ich using UV?


----------

